#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  The Palace...... en zijn lampjes.... get shocked

## movinghead

Voor de liefhebbers:
Foto's van The Palace duzzz... waar ik dus werk...
Het zijn foto's gemaakt na sluitingstijd... kun je zien wat er hangt... binnenkort zet ik er wel even wat foto's en een filmpje op van wanneer we open zijn... dit neem ik terug er zit 1 bij...


-------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------


foto's van een prof fotograaf
-------------------------------------------


ons fijne lichtplafond
-------------------------------------------





en van een andere hoek.... ja het is een spinneweb... custom made...
-------------------------------------------


liftjes vanuit het dak naar beneden....
-------------------------------------------


liftjes met het Dj én Lj meubel....
-------------------------------------------


Ik zeg.... de laser...
-------------------------------------------


en als we open zijn... je ziet geen licht... dus weinig interresant... maar toch het is de sfeer he.....
-------------------------------------------


En dit is mijn plekje...
-------------------------------------------

Wat er hangt??
Een custom made spinneweb truss constructie.
8 x clay-paky miniscan HPE.
4 x clay-paky Goldenscan HPE.
4 x clay-paky stagelight 300.
4 x schaarliften waarmee de stagelight 300's uit dak naar beneden komen.
5 x Movitec Stagelight SL-250.
5 x Movitec Washlight WL-250.
2 x martin CX-4
3 x Rookdozen + Fan's.
+/- 100 x PAR 64.
2 x Quasar powerstrobe 1 met scroller.
2 x Beamers voor video projecties. (voor de camera's die door de zaak hangen en natuurlijk ook gewoon video en tv)
1 x Full colour laser 5 Watt.... met 2 gestuurde spiegel unit's.
1 x Spiegelbol doorsnede 1m ook uit het dak naar beneden te laten zakken

Dit alles aangestuurd door:
-  de Enigma van ALS uitgebreid met een x-tra faderpaneel en een extra touchpanel
-  de Lasershow performer 2000
-  en ik natuurlijk.

Het geluid??
Binnenkort op het geluids-foto-forum



-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## EP Woody

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Let the force be with you (die heb je hier wel nodig)

----------


## Destiny

Dat is eigenlijk best wel een mooie disco. Waar zit dit ergens?

Lichttafeltje is groter als in Time-Out hier in Gemert. En wat voor geluid hebben ze daar??

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## JeroentjE

Does size matter dan ?

Heb 'm liever zo klein mogelijk, spaart je rug ...

Hoop dat ze jou nog eens een D II laten verslepen ... tssss

Euh ..

----------


## movinghead

vraag 1:
The Palace zit in Groningen.

vraag 2:
De gegevens van het geluidssysteem + foto's van onze versterkerkast welke voorzien is van airco... die komen snel.... maar ik doe het licht dus dat weet ik zo niet.... moet ik even navragen.

vraag 3:
Grootte maakt niet uit... eerder wat je ermee kunt... maar een Diamond II zou ik niet afslaan..... ik hoef hem niet elke dag weer mee naar huis te slepen... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## TB

jah dat ziet er mooi uit!!!!!!

Wat heeft dat nou gekost???

TB

----------


## -Dj-

Ziet er zeker relax uit !

Ik weet nie wei hier een jaar of 3/4 geleden naar de Time Out ging maar mijn lerares Nederlands heeft daar achter de bar gewerkt Saskia Heuks (mooi !!)  :Smile: 

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## DJ Productions

Ziet er GOED!! uit!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bekijk de site

----------


## movinghead

Jouw lerares heeft daar achter de bar gestaan??
Saskia Heuks ??
Ik zal eens vragen.....

En wat het kost??
Pffffffffffffffff........ kan ik wel ff vragen.....
ik denk wel VEEEEEL

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Juce

Vraagje: op welke manier laat je die liftje uit het dak zakken? Is dit mee gestuurd vanuit je lichtpaneel?
En hoe zit het daar met de stroomvoorziening (aantal dimracks en dergelijke)
Juce

----------


## )jeroen(

Het ziet er wel superCOOL uit! &gt;&gt;&gt;vooral die liftjes!

Zo zouden ze onze disco eens in moeten richten (kan max 500 man(en vrouw) in <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.




Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Dave

Hoe bestuur je die liftjes eigenlijk? Ook gewoon met DMX. Ziet er verder echt cool uit. Hebben jullie ook nog camera's aan die liftjes hangen? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## crazydj16

<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ziet er zeer strak uit!! zeker geen rotzooi!! echt gelikt!
Spinneweb & liftjes zijn zeker wel kick.

Wat is de capaciteit (pers) van the palace eigenlijk?? ziet er toch vrij groot uit. 
Mocht ik ook nog een x naar groningen gaan... mail ik je wel ff<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Niek...

ziet er wel beter uit!!! lijkt trouwens meer alsof het voor sluitingstijd was of die schoonmakers kunnen wel heel snel en goed poetsen!

Greetz Niek

----------


## Music Power

mm deze dixotheek stond een tijdju gleden ook in nightlife.

Ziet dr allemaal flexx uit.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## djdabounce

Nou daar moet ik een keer heen. Dat wil ik met mijn eigen ogen zien.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## movinghead

Klopt heeft in Nightlife gestaan... we zijn namelijk net verbouwd... en ja het was vooooor sluitingstijd.

Die liftjes?
Die sturen we gewoon aan met het DMX-protocol... die gaat naar zo'n switch-pack.
Als je hem of helemaal vol uitstuurt... of helemaal niet... werkt dat prima... zo werkt dat ook met de spiegelbol.
Alles wat met het licht te maken heeft gaat bij ons met de lichtcomputer... van de strobe tot de liftjes. Je kunt alles met die tafel besturen, alleen als je het theater wereldje gewend bent is het wel even een omschakeling.

En de dimmerpacks?... euh... week zo niet uit mijn hoofd... ik weet wel dat de meeste parren elk apart aanstuurbaar zijn. En een aantal in groepen. Ik zal een kijken of ik daar een picje van kan schieten...
Voor de liefhebbers...

Capaciteit van the palace??
Ik geloof zo'n 1400 man...
Binnenkort komt de nieuwe website van ons online... met de zelfde cams online als die op de beamers geprojecteerd worden...
Ik geloof niet dat ik er verstandig aan doe om het adres van de website hier te publiceren...
Mensen die interesse hebben... die moeten maar mailen

Ik hoop dat ik een beetje duidelijk ben met de antwoorden...
Greeetzz...




-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## -Bart-

KWIJL

B.Sliggers

----------


## movinghead

Ik kreeg meel van de MOD dat ik wel URL's mocht plaatsen... dacht dat dat niet mocht...

Het URL is http://www.thepalace.nl

Beetje een mindere bijkomstigheid is dat de site de komende week nog down is... zaak verbouwd... dus nu ook de website... vandaar.

Als de site weer online is zal ik hier ff een berichtje posten.
Dan kun je weer een harde halen... want daar komen nog veel meer foto's op.... en natuurlijk de live streams...

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ziet er inderdaad wel sjiek uit..

jullie site doet het trouwens al langer niet..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Dat is eigenlijk best wel een mooie disco. Waar zit dit ergens?
> 
> Lichttafeltje is groter als in Time-Out hier in Gemert. En wat voor geluid hebben ze daar??
> 
> DJ Jip
> MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com



Beter kijken JIP of het moet zijn dat je toch echt van mening bent dat deze Enigma groter is dan de Status Quo van HES.
Die hangt namelijk in de time-out te gemert.

PS&gt; In de Time-Out Krijgen ze komend jaar 1 van de try-out versies van de nieuwste SGM Tafel. 4 dmx out's en lcd/touch screens...gaat de kant van de hog 2 uit...alleen dan staat er helaas sgm op.
*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## DeMennooos

Raar, ik dacht dat Status Quo een bandje was....

En als het om een Status Cue gaat leg ik hem altijd neer, want dat ding in de truss is niet echt ideaal.....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Juce

Nog ff een vraagje over die liftjes:
Als je die aanstuurt via een switchpack, hoe laat je die dan omhoog of naar beneden gaan?  En switchpack is toch enkel stroom aan of stroom af??

Juce

----------


## badboyscrew

Hoezo helaas SGM ze maken leuke produkten voor niet te veel geld werk al lang met een studio scan 12 is een wereld tafel voor kleine klusjes is natuurlijk niet te vergelijken met een hog 2 of de status cue maar kost ook een hele berg minder!

groeten alex

----------


## FiëstaLj

Neem aan dat stroom aan omlaag is (of omhoog) en stroom uit andersom...

lijken me weinig andere mogelijkheden mogelijk !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## EP Woody

Of 1 switch aan omlaagt
en ander switch aan omhoogt


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## FiëstaLj

ja kan ook... maar lijkt me dat daar veel dingen mee fout kunnen gaan..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## movinghead

Ja dat denk je he.... maar wij prutsen niet alles zelf in elkaar.....
word gedaan door een professioneel bedrijf....

Dus noooit problemen....
Wat voor problemen had je verwacht dan??
Die liftjes kunnen wel wat hebben hoor.....

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetz


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## FiëstaLj

Nou als je 2 kanalen aan laat staan zou de motor dus 2 kanten tegelijk op willen draaien...



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## EP Woody

en dus krijg je 2x fase en dus niets.
want 220 fase + 220 fase = 0


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## movinghead

Daar heb ik mijn twijfels over Woody..... fase-nul is 220, fase-fase is 380..... misschien zie jij een andere schakeling voor je.....

Kijk en dat is weer het leuke aan de Enigma..... je moet praktisch alles zelf programmeren....
En heeft dan ook tal van mogelijkheden....
Je kunt dus een knopje maken voor omhoog....
En 1 voor omlaag....
Maar dan wel zo dat de ene afvalt... als de andere acief word....
Handig toch??
Dat hebben we ook bij de spiegelbol.... alleen daar zit dan ook nog een noodknop op.... (zie foto) Als ik daar een ram op geef doet de spiegelbol niets meer... hij kan tot de grond... en om een bol met een diameter van 1M en BEHOOOORLIJK wat kilo's op je knar te krijgen... nee dankje....

Wel grappig.... ik heb helemaal geen vragen gehad over die grijze unit ... met die joystick er op... naast de lichttafel... die had ik toch wel verwacht...

Maar die zullen nu wel komen.....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Mark

Volgens mij is dat om camera's te sturen... goed of niet?

Mark

----------


## EP Woody

Als je 2x dezelfde fase gebruikt dan krijg je geen 380 maar een verschil van 0 volt dus loopt er geen spanning


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Nee dat wordt gebruikt om PC's en Fresnels of andere stelspots te besturen in een studio.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## movinghead

ja als je 2x dezelfde gebruikt wel ja.... DUH... ik dacht al... hij heeft vast een anders scahkelingetje voor zich.....

Wij gebruiken die unit voor de camera-domes....
die cameras kunnen de zelfde moves maken  als een MH alleen dan zit er een camera in plaats van een spotje,...... je kunt er mee zoomen en alles regelen......

Toch mensen dus die dat ding nog kennen ..... ik had hem nooit eerder gezien....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Dave

Misschien een aantal mensen hier die in een casino hebben gewerkt. Of bij Big Brother (Where are you b*tch!)

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## movinghead

Hehehe..... zou kunnen ja....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Deedzj

> citaat:
> Als je 2x dezelfde fase gebruikt dan krijg je geen 380 maar een verschil van 0 volt dus loopt er geen spanning



Stroom loopt
Spanning staat!

----------


## movinghead

Nee.... het is spanning over.... en stroom door....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Music Power

Wat jij wil is jou feestju <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## DeMennooos

FF over de titel.....

Get Shocked? Waarvan dan?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## JeroentjE

Vraag 't me ook af ..

Euh ..

----------


## movinghead

Oooo..... Menno wou ook ff reageren...
GEZELLLIG!!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik dacht al... waar blijft ie nou....

Wou je doen alsof het niks voorstelde???
Voor jou niet misschien....
Maar toen het af was... was ik ff geschokt...  :Smile: 

En ga nu niet zeggen dat het er niet super strak uitziet...
Want als je dat hebt hangen doe je toevallig wel leuk mee in de Discotheken-scene... Maar ja dat kun jij niet weten...
Want jij doet alleen maar concerten... dus ik neem je het verder niet kwalijk....

POMPIDOMPIDOM.......<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## DJ Productions

ik denk dat je nu iets verkeerds heb gezegt!!
<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## movinghead

Dat denk ik ook Mennoooo......
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## DeMennooos

Om heel errug eerlijk te zijn heb ik nog nooit een mooi ingerichte dixo gezien. Te vaak wordt iedere millimeter gebruikt om er iets op te hangen wat licht kan geven of waar herrie uitkomt.

Nee die foto's hebben mij niet echt geschokt.

Pink Floyd - The Pulse Tour deed mijn mond open vallen
U2 - Elevation Tour deed het ook wel kriebelen en zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan.

Maar om nou meteen te zeggen dat ik mijzelf geschokt voelde... Neuh niet echt. 

En nee ik vindt het er niet strak uit zien. Dixopubliek gaat niet de hele avond naar boven staan staren of er een cirkel, spinnewebje, carretje of gewoon rechte truss in hangt. Truss is gewoon truss in een dixo..... Het zal ze ook echt een worst zijn of er 100 parren of 50 parren in hangt om over digitaal maar te zwijgen. 

Ik doe niet alleen concerten hoor, ook groot uitgevallen dixo shows.... Maar goed, ik taai af, ga weer klussen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## movinghead

Fijne vergelijking...
Pink Floyd / U2 en een dicotheek...

Maar geeft niet..... voor mij blijft het een toppie theek....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## R. den Ridder

Tja,

Sommige mensen moeten altijd klagen.

Als ik dit zo zie, en de opbouw ervan, kan deze toko echt wel concurreren met dixo's als Zillion en Dockside v.w.b. licht

IK ben in ieder geval jaloers.
Al moet ik zeggen dat ik de truss enigzins kitch vind.
Hoe werkt eigenlijk zo'n enigma ?
Ik heb ooit het genoegen gehad er even mee te spelen en ik vond hem qua opbouw veel op de masterpiece lijken...geweldig dus.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## movinghead

Tjaa.... ik kan hem weinig vergelijken met andere tafels waar ik mee gewerkt heb... Ik vind hem een beetje raar... zo moet je alles van te voren programmeren... ik weet niet hoe ik het uit moet leggen....
Alle programma's die je maakt... moet je van te voren alles mee geven.... alleen hebben wij sinds kort wat nieuwe functies ontdekt...
Zodat je meer met de hand kunt doen...
Zo konden we eerst het intelligente licht niet dimmen en tegelijkertijd het programma door laten lopen... dat kan nu wel...

Wat anders dat ik raar vind is dat al je licht in groepen verdeeld is... Elk type lamp heeft zijn eigen groep... en je kunt die groepen niet tegelijkertijd programmeren.... dus niet de golden-scan tegelijk met een aantal movingheads...
Je moet eerst een programma maken voor de movingheads dan voor de golden-scans... en daarna kun je ze pas samenvoegen tot een programma.... een zogenaamde MASTER SEQUENCE...
Vind dit een beetje raar....

Als je dus een programma wilt maken met alle MH's met dezelfde bewegingen... moet ik eerst drie aparte groepen maken... want wij hebben drie typen MH's...
Dus alle step tijden moet je per programma apart instellen... dit levert nogal wat problemen op.....

Als ik moest adviseren zeg ik..... NEEM GEEN ENIGMA.... maar ja dat zijn mijn woorden....

Greetzzzz......

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Als ik dit zo zie, en de opbouw ervan, kan deze toko echt wel concurreren met dixo's als Zillion en Dockside v.w.b. licht





Mmmmmmmmm, de Zillion ziet er toch nog net ietkes beter uit vind ik persoonlijk.

____
Rv.

----------


## crazydj16

> citaat:
> Mmmmmmmmm, de Zillion ziet er toch nog net ietkes beter uit vind ik persoonlijk.



Jammer dat ie nu voor onbepaalde tijd dicht is<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Die dancing concurreren met Zillion & Dockside ? WHAHAHAHA...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>...
Laat staan dat ie het beter doet dan Atmoz...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Juce

Denk persoonlijk toch ook niet dat deze tegen iets als zillion kan concurreren !!!!
Ga gewoon al maar eens opzoeken wat er aan intelligent licht aanwezig is (alleen niet meer te bezichtigen door bezoekers)in de zillion en je zal zien dat dit aan vermogen al meer is als heel de palace samen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kvind het er zeker leuk uitzien, wat ik mis zijn de elektromotoren  :Big Grin:  Zodat je die leuke stukken truss in hun geheel naar beneden en boven kan laten gaan. Je ziet 't vaak, ze hebben in Highstreet (Hoogstraten Belgie voor degene die niet bekend zijn) ook zo'n soort systeem met wat robo's en intella's eraan, en dat ziet er echt megastrak uit. Dat ik qua decoratie ook een zeeer mooie dixo! (En de muziek roeleert flink daar)

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Rv

Den Highstreet ... 

Ik ben zeker SA-fan, maar daar was ik zwaar ontgoocheld hoor. Zal wel aan de afstelling gelegen hebben, maar wat klonk dat hoog daar verschrikkelijk!
Maar inderdaad, de inrichting is daar dik in orde. Spijtig dat er bijna alleen Nederlanders zitten! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


____
Rv.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kweet niet wanneer je geweest bent, maar ik vind het wel meevallen hoor... Ok, misschien beetje overdadig mid maar je moet natuurlijk wel een flinke piep in je oren overhouden <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. En ja, inderdaad; alleen maar Nederlanders daar op zaterdag avond, maar altijd perfecte sfeer met Franky als resident... Gewoon een supertent daar! Veruit mijn favoriet

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DeMennooos

In dixoland zal ie vast wel redelijk mee kunnen komen hier in dit kleine kikkerlandje, maar om dan meteen "get shocked" erachter te parkeren vink een beetje overdreven. 
Enne concureren tegen Zillion kwa licht... moah tijdens een natte droom misschien....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Inderdaad, kwa armaturen niet, maar qua kreatieve ideen qua opbouw vindt ik het toch wel vergelijkbaar met eerdergenoemde tenten.

Highstreet:
Als SA daar de apparatuur eens fatsoenklijk inregelt kan het nog wat worden, nu is het ECHT bagger, plopperigge bassen en snerpend hoog: een SA die een JBL bullet imiteert is toch niet de bedoeling geloof ik.

V.W.B. licht, er hangt daar echt geen enkele roboscan (of na de verbouwing wel?) alleen intella's(12), trackspots(7), cybers(2) en movitecjes(4), HES stroobjes, en verder veel parren en een leuke laser welkeze veel te weinig gebruiken (zonde)

Tot 2 jaar geleden kwam ik er wekelijks, nu alleen spioradisch op vrijdag, dan is het daar nog echt gezellig, de leeftijdsgrens moet (vind ik) op zaterdag maar weer omhoog

Wat vinden jullie trouwens van discotheek carre, die LJ is echt geniaal.

Inventaris:
-Parren
-HES studiocolors, of mac 600
-MAC 250 en MAC 500
-CP goldenscan 3
-CP goldenscan met roterende spiegelkop (echt heel vet)
-HES stroobjes
-veel ranzige effecten
-vette laser

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Die Studiocolors en Studiospots zijn niet van de Carré, die zijn van flashlight. Heb daar al een aantal producties voor gedaan.
(Carré & Flash.)

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## movinghead

Wat is geniaal aan hem dan??
Misschien kun je wat dingetjes noemen...
Vink altijd wel leuk...
Ik kom binnenkort in de buurt...
ik zal daar eens kijken...

Ik vind idd een vergelijking met zillion wat overdreven.... die hebben alleen al 650 scans hangen in de grote zaal...
Maar qua look en verzorging... ja denk het wel... alleen het is veeeeeeeeel kleiner...

Greetzzz....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

KWOOTE: 

Highstreet:
Als SA daar de apparatuur eens fatsoenklijk inregelt kan het nog wat worden, nu is het ECHT bagger, plopperigge bassen en snerpend hoog: een SA die een JBL bullet imiteert is toch niet de bedoeling geloof ik.

 -&gt; Plopperige bassen is naar mijn oren toch verleden tijd hoor, snerpend hoog dat klopt wel, maar da's maar net ieders smaak, vind ik eigenlijk wel bij de muziek passen (op zaterdag dan) als je dat zo mag zeggen

V.W.B. licht, er hangt daar echt geen enkele roboscan (of na de verbouwing wel?) alleen intella's(12), trackspots(7), cybers(2) en movitecjes(4), HES stroobjes, en verder veel parren en een leuke laser welkeze veel te weinig gebruiken (zonde)

 -&gt; d'r zijn laatst 8 Sharky's bijgekomen die wel een geinig effect geven, de laser is ook nieuw met allerlei nieuwe effecten... kheb um nog nie gezien maar ga vanavond die kant op dus dat laat ik nog wel weten. Die stroobjes vind ik persoonlijk wel wreed, zeker hoe ze gehangen zijn, en dat van die parren valt naar mijn mening ook wel mee, dat zijn er 20 ofzo die echt niet altijd aanstaan. 

Tot 2 jaar geleden kwam ik er wekelijks, nu alleen spioradisch op vrijdag, dan is het daar nog echt gezellig, de leeftijdsgrens moet (vind ik) op zaterdag maar weer omhoog

 -&gt; Die leeftijdsgrens lekker zo laten, anders kan ik strax nie meer binnen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

UNKWOOT

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

vwb Carre. inderdaad, de studiocolors zijn vervangen door MAC's omdat de hitclub er niet meer wordt opgenomen.

vwb de lightjockey, echt speciale moves, of chases gebruikt hij niet, maar hij is wel ontzettend snel met zijn wisselingen, en hij weet hoe hij echt veel uit een yoke kan halen, hij gebruikt volgens mij echt elke functie.
Tevens is hij een van de weinige LJ's die weet wanneer je een strobe uit moet laten.

vwb Gighstreet, tel eens goed, volgens mij zijn het er een stuk of 50 (par 64) en nog een stuk of 40 par 56's, of kleiner.

De laser hangt daar echt al jaren, ze gebruiken nu alleen een tafel die meer is gericht op beamshows etc.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## movinghead

Ik ben benieuwd.....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Oh... nou ja 't zal wel... Al heeft een club nog zulk mooi licht & geluid, als er geen sfeer is blijft het 3x nix toch!? En in Highstreet is de sfeer altijd goed dus ik blijf het een topdixo vinden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Hoe zit het eigenlijk met de besturing van de laser? ik heb daar nog niets over gehoord... Verder ziet het er strak uit!

See ya,
Arjan

ps. heeft die discotheek nog een (reserve)lightjock nodig??<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>



Prettige kerstdagen & een gelukkig Nieuwjaar!

----------


## movinghead

Dat doen we met de lasershowperformer 2000....
Das dat bakkie voor de derde monitor.... met die groen/gele knoppie...
Werkt wel lekker snel en makkelijk.....



-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Destiny

Twee vrienden van mij hebben pas een feestje gegeven in T-O dus daar zal ik binnenkort ook eens wat foto's van posten...
Kan je meteen zien hoe ik eruit zie na 26 pilsjes <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Foeke

He movinghead,

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> coole spiegelbol hangt er in The Palace.
Hoe groot is The palace aan oppervlakte eigenlijk.
En hoeveel mensen komen er eigenlijk in het weekend.

Foeke

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Pink Floyd - The Pulse Tour deed mijn mond open vallen



dus.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## movinghead

Hoe groot het is..... oppervlakte weet ik niet......
Er gaan 1300 people's in.....
en per week komen er zo'n.... euh.... 3000 man denk ik.....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:Pink Floyd - The Pulse Tour deed mijn mond open vallen



Inderdaad, heb die ook gezien, en vond het het "indrukwekkendst" van alles dat ik ooit in mijn leven heb gezien. En ik zou het heel cool vinden als iemand mij zou kunnen zeggen wat er daar allemaal hing en stond en zweef en ...
Tnx

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## DeMennooos

In ieder geval heul veul vari-lites....
Turbosound heeft inder tijd ooit foto's van die tour gebruikt in promo materiaal, misschien dat ik het nog wel ergens kan opduikelen.
Anders moet ik weer dat concert gaan zitten kijken en dat is toch erg <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Hoe groot het is..... oppervlakte weet ik niet......
> Er gaan 1300 people's in.....
> en per week komen er zo'n.... euh.... 3000 man denk ik.....
> 
> 
> -----But first there was Light-----



ligt het aan mij of klopt dit niet?

Is die 1300 één zaal ofzo?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## FiëstaLj

een week heeft 7 dagen jip

en ik neem aan dat die disco toch minstens op vrijdag en zaterdag open is

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Destiny

Ja, zoiets bedoelde ik..
2x1300 = 2600

maarja...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DJ Productions

Discotheken proppen er altijd meer in!

en meschien gewoon liosse verhuur/ inloop uitloop kan ook hej.

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## movinghead

wij zijn mistens drie dagen per week open..... soms vier of.... of vijf dan zit je daar al gauw op.... studentenstad he....... dan krijg je dat.....

TOEDELS....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------

